# Colonial Field Trial



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Any results on Open anyone? Did Derby finish today?


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

9 going to 4th in the derby tomorrow! Dont have all the callbacks.


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks chris! Are the #'s 3 or 21 in there?


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Yes....Both!!!


----------



## dogdaze (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations to Lois Munroe and "Christian" for their win at the Derby!!!! and Congratulations to Lois and little "Ella" on her JAM in the Derby!!!!


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Awesome news!!!!! Congrats Lois, Chris, Chriatian and Ella! These girls are on a roll!!!!!


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Any results on open, am or qual?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Amateur Jim Smith & Eve - Doc's Evening Star #37 WON the Open the old fashioned way. Way to go Jim!! That's a big accomplishment. Jim also got a RJ in the AM with littermate Gritty - Doc's Gritty Girl Gets Goin' #7.


Barb


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Ten said:


> Amateur Jim Smith & Eve - Doc's Evening Star #37 WON the Open the old fashioned way. Way to go Jim!! That's a big accomplishment. Jim also got a RJ in the AM with littermate Gritty - Doc's Gritty Girl Gets Goin' #7.
> 
> 
> Barb


Oh My!!!! That is just wonderful!!! Jim is the nicest guy and trains and runs his dogs while working as an orthopedic surgeon and making it to his kids sporting events and other family commitments. Nice guys can finish first. Way to go Jim!!!!



M


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Ten said:


> Amateur Jim Smith & Eve - Doc's Evening Star #37 WON the Open the old fashioned way. Way to go Jim!! That's a big accomplishment. Jim also got a RJ in the AM with littermate Gritty - Doc's Gritty Girl Gets Goin' #7.
> Barb


When ten callbacks to the 4th in the Open were read..and we were heading home, wished Jim Good Luck..and please win it for all of us (amateurs ..) wishing we were still in. He did just that!! He deserves the win...brings his "girls", often juggling the dreaded heat cycles, those injuries that do happen ...lots of JAMS, RJ's that are not to be taken lightly of course, but....  

AM Reserve Jam with "Gritty"... and "Eve's" JAM ... a big deal when the Stakes are that tough, especially. 

Good going, Jim! .... Good Luck this weekend!! 

Best, 

Judy


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Congratulations to Joe and Copper for their 3rd place in the Amateur.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Beverly Burns said:


> Congratulations to Joe and Copper for their 3rd place in the Amateur.


What Bev said! Way to go Joe and Copper!


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Way to Jim Smith and Joe and Copper.


----------



## Dpage (May 11, 2010)

Congratulations Joe and Copper! Loved watching Copper run the 1st series...wish I could have seen the rest!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Absolutely!! Congratulations Joe and "Copper"...well earned! 

Hugs to both boys...and they can come rushing over to my "dog truck"..LOL..anytime!

Best, 

Judy


----------

